# phosphate, alkalinity and nitates a bit high.



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

if they are a bit high would it keep my polyps from blooming out all the way...i have a rock loaded with polyps. went from 70 percent out to like 10.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

what are the parameter readings? These would cause some corals to hide for awhile but its a possibility that they are just coming out more at night. Have you checked them after the lights go out? you may have too much lighting.
phosphates are bad especially if they go above 5ppm. alkalinity should be between 8 and 12. nitrates should be kept as low as possible. 
A good way to control them is with some macro algae. chaetomorpha is good for it. If you dont have a sump to add it into, then get a clear HOB filter, take the filter material out, and pu the algae in there with a light on it. it'll help clear the phosphates and nitrates out quickly.


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

there not coming out at night...some of them look like their breaking off....i have only caulerpa macro algae....gonna get some chaeto for my sump


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

yea.. they're not liking something in the tank.. have you checked your calcium and magnesium levels too? what about your GH? have you tried using any reef supplements like reef fuel? have you done any water changes?


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

i just made a 20 gal water change. my tank is a 55gal. is that good enough. when should i do a reef test.? whats GH?....i usually do a clacium, alk, phosphate and nitrate teat for my corals.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

the 20 gal. change should be good. but you should try doing about a 10 gallon change every week until all your parameters remain in good levels. 
Do tests every week. If you just changed the water.. wait about 20 min for everything to cirulate around before testing. GH is general hardness which is basically testing for those calcium and magnesium levels but on a more overall level. If you're testing for Ca and Mg then you shouldnt have to worry about a seperate GH test.


----------

